# Problem mit Layer in IE & Firefox



## Eistee (8. Juni 2005)

Hi,
schaut euch folgende Seite bitte mal im IE und dann im Firefox-Browser an:

http://www.alkbrueder.de

Noch über den News seht ihr eine "Countdown-Box".
In dieser Box befindet sich ein Layer, in welchem sich widerrum ein iput-feld befindet, in welchem runtergezählt wird.
Im Firefox-Browser ist der Layer auch an der richtigen Stelle 

Betrachtet man die Seite aber im IE, so befindet sich der Layer viel zu weit rechts und damit auch nicht mehr vollständig in der Box.
Woran kann das liegen?

Folgenden Code, hab ich in das TD-Tag der tabelle gesetzt, in der sich der layer befindet:


```
<div id="Layer1" style="position:relative; top:27px; left:200px; z-index:1; visibility: visible;">
				<p>
					<input name="no_countdown" type="text" id="no_countdown" size="30">
				</p>
			</div>
```

Was muss ich machen, damit es sowohl im IE als auch im Firefox korrekt dargestellt wird?
Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Eistee (8. Juni 2005)

Kann mir hierbei niemand weiterhelfen?


----------

